

The Daily Start-Up: Uncovering A Covert I-Bank - thankuz
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2011/03/21/the-daily-start-up-uncovering-a-covert-i-bank/

======
Uhhrrr
The I-Bank part of the post is one quote and a link to here:
[https://www.fis.dowjones.com/WebBlogs.aspx?aid=DJFVW00020110...](https://www.fis.dowjones.com/WebBlogs.aspx?aid=DJFVW00020110321e73l0005o&ProductIDFromApplication=&r=wsjblog&s=djfvw)

